# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Guide] RS Beneath Cursed Guide: Methods & Requirements

## May5

Runescape Beneath Cursed Tides is an intermediate free to play quest, which requires you to go to the bottom of the sea to investigate the vanished island's watery fate. Sounds mysterious and difficult? Don't worry. A guide to help you complete the quest easily has been offered below. 

*Methods to complete Krillinary expert & Swordfish in Beneath Cursed Tides*

To prompt you to complete Beneath Cursed Tides quest more quickly and easily, we offer a quick guide to complete Krillinary expert and Swordfish.
1. Krillinary expert
Begin this part with talking to the survival expert Brynna; then catch two raw shrimps, cut some strong seaweed and chop down a dead tree to obtain a soggy branch. After that, interact with the boulder. Then cook both shrimp on the steam vent to receive two boiled shrimps and boil a shrimp again to burn it. Talk to Brynna twice and continue through the west gate. Then talk to Lev and go to the large jellyfish south-east of the Lev's house and play the music box. Next gather tasty seaweed and talk to Lev again. Finally prepare the large table 3 times by matching the 3 tastes with 3 ingredients and continue through the west door to the small house in the north. 
2. Swordfish
First of all, you should climb down the ladder and talk to the mining instructor Dezzick. Then mine soggy copper ore and soggy tin ore, and add the ores to furnace and close the doors. Upon completion of that, operate the pump and light the furnace, and retrieve the bronzish bar from the furnace as well as smith a bronze butter knife. Next talk to Dezzick and continue through the east gate. Talk to Vannaka and open the gate and click on the sword in the middle of the room to begin combat training. Then click on the rats and other elements bouncing on the screen. Last exit the cage and climb the ladder to the north-east.
*
Requirements of Runescape Beneath Cursed Tides* 

Before you start to do the medium quest, you should achieve these skill requirements below:
- 30 Attack 
- 30 Strength 
- 30 Magic 
- 30 Mining 
- 30 Smithing 
- 30 Woodcutting 
- 30 Firemaking 
- 30 Cooking
On top of them, we also encourage you to have Wicked hood for teleportation and Slayer cape for teleporting to Vannaka. And you should access to the fairy ring network. 

Please keep an eye on this quick guide to help you finish Beneath Cursed Tides successfully. 
Every week you are able to enjoy the new game updates and guide on our site - RSorder.com. Besides, welcome to get cheap OSRS gold & RuneScape gold on RSorder anytime.

----------

